# Persian Cooking



## danpeikes (Feb 18, 2010)

I am going to a Persian themed meal. Online it looks like all the dishes are stews and rice dishes. Anybody have any other more refined suggestions of what to make?


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 18, 2010)

Barg Kabobs


----------



## merstar (Feb 19, 2010)

Check these out:

Persian Roasted Chicken with Dried Cherry-Saffron Rice
http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/persian-roasted-chicken-with-dried-cherry-saffron-rice

Persian Chicken or Duck in Pomegranate Walnut Sauce (Fesenjan)
Persian Chicken or Duck in Pomegranate Walnut Sauce (Fesenjan) - 233487 - Recipezaar

Luleh Kebabs- Persian Ground Lamb Kebabs
Luleh Kebabs- Persian Ground Lamb Kebabs - 35132 - Recipezaar

Persian Fruit Salad
Persian Fruit Salad - 28345 - Recipezaar


----------



## Selkie (Feb 19, 2010)

Anything with curry.

Curried chicken made with boiled coconut milk, apple, ginger, etc., and topped with toasted coconut, raisins, peanuts, green onion, a tbls. of chutney, all on a bed of rice.

...I could pass away happy after a meal of that!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 19, 2010)

I was just about to mention Duck Fessenjan!  That is absolutely one of the tastiest diskes I have ever eaten.  Totally haute Persian cuisine. 

I know there are a lot of stews, but I'm partial to the kebabs, myself.  and the pilaus.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2010)

merstar said:


> ...Luleh Kebabs- Persian Ground Lamb Kebabs
> Luleh Kebabs- Persian Ground Lamb Kebabs - 35132 - Recipezaar...



I make an Armenian version of this with cumin, allspice and cayenne.  Rather than kebobs, I make burgers.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 21, 2010)

I have some lamb breast that I cured.  I am thinking I am going to cook that low and slow with some curry spices and serve it over some curry rice.


----------

